# Wo finde ich für Adobe Premiere 6 deutsche Tutorials?



## sLaM (30. Januar 2002)

Wo finde ich für Adobe Premiere 6 deutsche Tutorials?


----------



## Xenius (22. März 2002)

*Einführung....*

Hier hab ich 2 gefunden... 

Mehr für den Anfang




Weiterführend - allerdings in Englisch


----------



## BubiBohnensack (22. März 2002)

Das gehört doch jetzt eigentlich nach Videoschnitt oder?
Auf jedenfall gibt es hier im Videoschnittboard ein Tutorial und viele viele nette Leute, die dir gerne helfen


----------

